# عسر المياه في المراجل ومعالجته ؟؟ جديد ومهم ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

*عسر مياه المراجل ومعالجتها*​
* تعريف عسر المياه: هي المياه التي تحتوي على كميات من أملاح الكالسيوم أو الماغنسيوم أو كليهما معا.

* أنواع عسر المياه: 
1. العسر المؤقت (عسر الكربونات).
2. العسر الدائم.

* العسر المؤقت:
ويحدد بمحتويات المياه من كربونات وبيكربونات الكالسيوم أو الماغنسيوم وهذه الأملاح يقل ذوبانها بارتفاع درجة الحرارة حيث تتحلل وتنفصل عن الماء عند درجة حرارة أقل من 82 *O*م على شكل ريم أو فقاقيع تترسب دائما على أسطح التبخير. وقد تتحلل هذه الأملاح بالحرارة فتنتج غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الذي قد يهاجم أسطح التسخين داخل الغلاية ويسبب التآكلات (Chemical Corrosion).

* العسر الدائم:
يحدد بمحتويات المياه من كبريتات – كلوريدات – سيليكات وجميع المركبات الأخرى للكالسيوم والماغنسيوم. وهذه الأملاح لا تتحلل أثناء عملة التسخين أو الغليان أ, التبخير ولكن ذوبانها يقل إلى درجة كبيرة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلى أن تنفصل مكونة رواسب صلبة على أسطح التسخين.

* معالجة عسر المياه بطرق الترسيب:
تتلخص نظرية هذه الطرق في إضافة مواد كيميائية تسمى مفاعلات الترسيب إلى المياه المطلوب معالجتها فتتحد بأملاح العسر وتكون مركبات غير قابلة للذوبان في الماء عند درجات الحرارة العادية حيث ترسب إلى قاع المرسب ثم تزال خلال عملية التصريف أو التفوير.

* المواد المستخدمة كمفاعلات للترسيب:
1. الجير الحي (CaO) أو الجير المطفأ Ca(OH)2 
2. الصودا الكاوية Na OH
3. كربونات الصوديوم Na2 CO3 

وهذه المواد تستعمل منفصلة أو متجمعة والغرض من استعمالها هو ترسيب كربونات الكلسيوم وأيدروكسيد الماغنسيوم.
وتنقسم طرق معالجة أملاح العسر بالترسيب حسب نوعية المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة فيها إلى الطرق التالية:-
1. طريقة الجير الحي + كربونات الصوديوم.
2. طريقة أيدروكسيد الصوديوم + كربونات الصوديوم.
3. طريقة الجير + أيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
4. طريقة الجير + كلوريد الصوديوم.
5. طريقة أيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
6. طريقة المعالجة بمركبات الفوسفات.
7. طريقة معادلة القلوية الحرة في الماء.

* طريقة الجير وكربونات الصوديوم:
تستخدم طريقة معالجة المياه بالجير وكربونات الصوديوم عادة في مياه الأنهار أو الآبار للتخلص من أملاح العسر. وتتم المعالجة بهذه الطريقة في حوض الترسيب أو المروقات ويفضل ترشيح المياه بعد عملية الترسيب خلال مرشحات رملية ويصل العسر المتبقي إلى 0.25 – 0.35 مجم مكافئ/كجم والقلوية الكلية إلى 1 – 1.5 مجم مكافئ/كجم وتنخفض السيليكا بنسبة 50% تقريبا وتتم التفاعلات طبقا للمعادلات التالية:





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 469x98 وحجمها 12 كيلو بايت.





وتعتبر هذه الطريقة عملية جدا للتخلص من أملاح السيليكون الذائبة والغروية حيث يصبح من اللازم استخلاص هذه الأملاح عند استخدام هذه المياه في غلايات الضغط المنخفض.

* طريقة كربونات الصوديوم وأيدروكسيد الصوديوم:
تتم المعالجة بهذه الطريقة بنفس ظروف التشغيل عند استعمال طريقة الجير وكربونات الصوديوم ولا تستخدم هذه الطريقة للمياه القلوية.





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 454x69 وحجمها 8 كيلو بايت.





* طريقة الجير وأيدروكسيد الصوديوم:
يتم في هذه العملية التخلص من عسر الكربونات وجزء بسيط من العسر الدائم فهي تستخدم فقط لتقليل كمية أملاح العسر وليس للتخلص منها تماما.

* طريقة الجير وكلوريد الصوديوم:
تستخدم هذه الطريقة لتيسير المياه التي تحتوي على قلوية أكبر من العسر الكلي بمقدار 1.5 إلى 2 مجم مكافئ/كجم حيث يساعد استعمال الجير على خفض عسر الكربونات بالمياه الأولية من 0.7 إلى 1 مجم مكافئ/كجم.





هذه الصورة تم تصغيرها تلقائياً. اضغط على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بكامل حجمها. أبعاد الصورة الأصلية 452x69 وحجمها 9 كيلو بايت.





نتيجة لهذه التفاعلات ترتفع قلوية الماء المعالج ويمكن معادلتها بإضافة كلوريد الكالسيوم Cacl2 أو كبريتات الكالسيوم Ca SO4 كما يلي:






* طريقة أيدروكسيد الصوديوم:
يشترط لاستخدام هذه الطريقة في معالجة المياه العسرة أن يتساوي طرفا المعادلة التالية بالنسبة للمياه الأولية المراد معالجتها:
CO2 + عسر الكربونات = القلوية الكلية للمياه المنتجة +Q + Ca++
حيث Q هي كمية المادة المروقة محسوبة بالمجم مكافئ/كجم.

* المعالجة بمركبات الفوسفات (ثالث فوسفات الصوديوم):
تستعمل هذه الطريقة لمعالجة العسر المتبقي من إحدى الطرق السابقة أو الهارب منها وتستخدم في الغلايات ذات الضغط المنخفض:






* معادلة القلوية الحرة في المياه:
بجانب الطرق السابقة لمعالجة المياه بالترسيب تستخدم طريقة التعادل الجزئي (التحميض) للقلوية الحرة للمياه الميسرة باستخدام حامض الكبريتيك أو حامض الهيدروكلوريك وذلك لمنع التأثيرات الناتجة عن زيادة قلوية المياه في الغلايات.






وتعتبر عمليات معالجة المياه بطرق الترسيب عمليات معالجة ابتدائية، ويمكن استخدام المياه الناتجة بعدها للشرب وذلك بعد تعقيمها أو تغذية غلايات الضغط المنخفض فقط، ولا تكفي هذه العمليات السابقة لغلايات الضغط العالي.

أرجو الرد والدعاء ...........


----------



## excuse_me_history (21 فبراير 2009)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الردووووود الكريمة ووفقكم الله ........


----------



## الشاطر الأول (31 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل تقبل مروري


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على المرور ........


----------



## ارهينيوس (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وزادك علما وعملا صالحين*​


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وزادك علما وعملا صالحين*
وجعله منفعه لك وللاجمعين 
امين​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

كل الهلا ومنور الموضوع ............


----------



## المهندسه ليى (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك على الموضوع
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## رناحميد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بك وكل عام وانت بألف خير


----------



## صلاح الدين (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مروركم وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ..........


----------



## azizi_1 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر وبارك الله بك


----------



## محمد ابو سكندر (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا احبائي جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العجمىى (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abo_ameer2007 (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا المهندس احمد من العراق احتاج كتاب astm standard mothed analysis واكون شاكرا لكم ولجهودكم


----------



## gmkh (24 أبريل 2010)

*شكر خاص*

هدانا الله وأياك لما فيه الخير والنفع


----------



## حسين عاصمي (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع هام جدا


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (20 مايو 2011)

اشكرك جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة



واود ان اطرح عليك سؤال فقد سمعت ان هناك جهاز حديث لازالة العسورة في الماء المستخدم في ابراج التبريد الذي يعتمد على موجات كهرو مغناطيسية تبلور الكربونات ولا تجعلها تترسب ثم تذهب مع التصريف ويستعمل بدل السوفتنر فهل عندك معلومات عن الموضوع وما امكانية تطبيقة العملي حيث انني لم اجد لة تطبيق في المصانع فما السبب


----------



## رامي الزيني (25 مايو 2011)

الفتىالنبيل قال:


> اشكرك جزيلا على هذة المعلومات القيمة
> 
> 
> 
> واود ان اطرح عليك سؤال فقد سمعت ان هناك جهاز حديث لازالة العسورة في الماء المستخدم في ابراج التبريد الذي يعتمد على موجات كهرو مغناطيسية تبلور الكربونات ولا تجعلها تترسب ثم تذهب مع التصريف ويستعمل بدل السوفتنر فهل عندك معلومات عن الموضوع وما امكانية تطبيقة العملي حيث انني لم اجد لة تطبيق في المصانع فما السبب


 السبب اخي الفاضل ان هذا الجهاز له شروط للاستخدام :
1- ان يكون بعد طلمبات التغذية حتى لا تتشتت الموجات .
2- ان يكون معدل سريان المياه ثابت لانه معتمد على قطر ماسورة الدخول .
3- ان يكون بعيدا عن اي مصدر كهرباء حتى لا تتأثر الموجات .
4- ان يكون بعد خزان التعويض حتى لا تتشتت الموجات .


----------



## hani_wafa2000 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مؤيد الحلبي (8 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع بارك الله بك


----------

